# Under Armour - Outfit worn by Canadian Snowboarding Team (Olympics)



## JLishere (Feb 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if this jacket is commercially available? Anyone seen it? It's made by Under Armour and looks really slick.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

No, They don't make those jackets for you unless you ride for the Canadian Olympic team. Go ask Mark McMorris maybe he'll sell his to you. Probably not.


----------



## JLishere (Feb 15, 2014)

A lot of people called Under Armour (or messaged them on Facebook); they said the jackets aren't sold yet ("yet" is their quote!). So I still have a bit of hope.

Even if it's a modified version (without COC logo); this design + ColdGear technology is just too good. They spent tons of money on this; would be weird to make only 20-30 of them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c30spcy3lgI


----------



## JLishere (Feb 15, 2014)

Here are the other accessories:


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I definitely think Team Canada had the best uniforms, particularly that jacket. It's a shame we got Burton's take on Anthropology/Pottery Barn meets snowboarding.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

MeanJoe said:


> I definitely think Team Canada had the best uniforms, particularly that jacket. It's a shame we got Burton's take on Anthropology/Pottery Barn meets snowboarding.


Lets just call our uniforms diarrhea


----------



## JLishere (Feb 15, 2014)

I have to agree; the US snowboard outfit is... oddly interesting.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The US jackets look like something a hobo would wear. Just fucking awful. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> The US jackets look like something a hobo would wear. Just fucking awful. :thumbsdown:


"Derelicte!"


----------



## jackpullo (Feb 19, 2014)

The Canada stuff is on FIRE.
The USA stuff looks like it was made by Betsy Ross for a homeless hobo.


----------

